# Custom Homemade Manual Aerator



## Sonoran Desert Lawn (Aug 22, 2020)

Good afternoon all. I made a custom aerator with Ryan tines. I was tired of my manual Corona aerator with closed tines clogging on literally the first push. I have a small yard and it is not worth renting or buying a large scale aerator. As a result, I bought open tines and made this monster. I need advice on how or what material to make a handle.


----------



## Yellow Jacket (May 8, 2021)

This thing is a beast - I like it. I would rig some sort of handle that attaches on either side at the bottom so you can get a good stomp on the middle of it with your foot. Maybe two metal aluminum extrusions up 2 feet from either side and then a cross member. From there, run a single extrusion up to a T handle


----------



## Oyster Shark (Aug 24, 2020)

Get a piece of rigid conduit thats threaded and bolt that sona bitch on there in the middle


----------



## Sonoran Desert Lawn (Aug 22, 2020)

2 mins worth of foot surfing on top of the aerator. 3 inch penetration. No clogs.


----------



## Theycallmemrr (May 16, 2019)

Sonoran Desert Lawn said:


> 2 mins worth of foot surfing on top of the aerator. 3 inch penetration. No clogs.


@Sonoran Desert Lawn 
Nice Plugs. What the project cost to build so far?


----------



## Sonoran Desert Lawn (Aug 22, 2020)

$60 for 4 new Ryan dual aerators (8 open tines) on ebay, free spare 2x4's, $4.50 3/8" x 12" rods and nuts.

65ish bucks and an hour or 2 to build.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Sonoran Desert Lawn said:


> $60 for 4 new Ryan dual aerators (8 open tines) on ebay, free spare 2x4's, $4.50 3/8" x 12" rods and nuts.
> 
> 65ish bucks and an hour or 2 to build.


Seriously love this idea! I sold my Plugr because of the space requirement for only a few times of year use.

However, since I don't have any spare 2x4's. This would probably cost the rest of us $160. :lol:

Great job! :thumbup:


----------



## DeepC (Aug 12, 2020)

That's awesome!! Good job. I want one!!!
How about using threaded pipe for a loop handle. They make screw on mounts too.


----------



## Chocolate Lab (Jun 8, 2019)

Very cool, I thought of doing something just like this a few years ago. Had the tines in my ebay watchlist, just never did it.

Funny, I even had the same Corona that seems to be of decent quality, but the tines are just too small to not clog up right away.


----------



## Sonoran Desert Lawn (Aug 22, 2020)

New temporary set up. I adjusted the aerator. I removed all the tines for ease of use and added my old corona aerator as a handle. I drilled 3/4 holes in the 2x4. I split some wood but worked with the lumber I had. I will be making adjustments soon.

So why 2 tines now instead of 8? Lets say the average step is 40PSI (I am not sure of the actual pressure). The pressure is divided by 8 points and really is only creating 5PSI per tine. The surface tension is higher when you have 8 tines and requires more force than just 2 simple tines. When you think about a machine operated aerator, it stomps a few times at a time with separate arms. It does not try to stomp all tines in one motion. Could I use 8? Yes, but 2 is just as fast if not faster because it moves more like butter. No rocking motion and no clogs. In and out with full cores. More to come soon.


----------



## sam36 (Apr 14, 2020)

Ah this is brilliant. Totally doing it. I was just looking all over the net for a good foot plugger too. For a handle, I'd use iron pipe.


----------



## Jmoore3105 (May 5, 2021)

You bought the tines from Ebay welded together in sets when you bought them? All I can find are the single tines.


----------



## Sonoran Desert Lawn (Aug 22, 2020)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/4-Pack-Original-Ryan-Aerator-Core-Tines-547709-Fits-LA-28-Heavy-Duty-/182459925827?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

This is what I bought but you really dont need all the tines included.


----------



## Sonoran Desert Lawn (Aug 22, 2020)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Plugr-Aerator-Tine-Kit-Set-of-4-1057-5-8-Standard-Tines-Fits-PL410-PL850-/124361045019?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

These may be a better selection but I have never tried them. Drill holes in the 2x4 and nut the bolts on. Too easy


----------



## LawnSolo (Jul 17, 2018)

Hmmm this good like a good tool for those not so handy like me 

https://www.amazon.com/Step-Tilt-Aerator-Version-Container/dp/B07WGJFPDW/ref=asc_df_B07WGJFPDW/?tag=hyprod-20&linkCode=df0&hvadid=385180410409&hvpos=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=16879825576978526946&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=m&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9017482&hvtargid=pla-820576490129&psc=1&tag=&ref=&adgrpid=79960353593&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvadid=385180410409&hvpos=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=16879825576978526946&hvqmt=&hvdev=m&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9017482&hvtargid=pla-820576490129#aw-udpv3-customer-reviews_feature_div


----------



## Sonoran Desert Lawn (Aug 22, 2020)

Its a good theory but the tines clog in the reviews which makes sense for closed tines.


----------



## LawnSolo (Jul 17, 2018)

Sonoran Desert Lawn said:


> Its a good theory but the tines clog in the reviews which makes sense for closed tines.


I wonder if there is a way to install to this tool the tines that you used


----------



## LawnRat (Mar 22, 2019)

LawnSolo said:


> Sonoran Desert Lawn said:
> 
> 
> > Its a good theory but the tines clog in the reviews which makes sense for closed tines.
> ...


Maybe install his tines on a hand truck. You can add weight on the truck to help sink the tines.

For someone handy, make the tines out of black pipe, drill holes in the hand truck and weld them in.

Or, weld the tines to an old tractor/mower/car/bike rim without tire, install rim and drive around. I'm lazy so I like this idea.

Sonoran, you are on the right track, looking good.


----------



## Sonoran Desert Lawn (Aug 22, 2020)

I like the idea of the Amick but a brake rotor with closed tines for 300 is crazy. On top of that I dont trust closed tines. If they were open , I would have bought it a year ago.


----------



## sandstorm (May 14, 2021)

My Corona aerator is garbage as well, I don't think it has ever pulled a clean plug regardless of soil moisture. I wonder if I could cut off the tines and rig up some of these ryan tines to it, even two of them(4 holes) would be better than the original Corona.


----------



## Sonoran Desert Lawn (Aug 22, 2020)

sandstorm said:


> My Corona aerator is garbage as well, I don't think it has ever pulled a clean plug regardless of soil moisture. I wonder if I could cut off the tines and rig up some of these ryan tines to it, even two of them(4 holes) would be better than the original Corona.


4 holes works ok but 2 (1 tine) works better. The least amount of tines gives the least resistance and most bang for your buck in lbs of force in a step. After a 1000 sq ft., the least resistance is important. The energy and force used adds up and you will get more fatigued faster.

Aerated my backyard already. I already got my moneys worth.


----------



## sandstorm (May 14, 2021)

Sonoran Desert Lawn said:


> Aerated my backyard already. I already got my moneys worth.


Just went outside after 2" of rainfall overnight. Sharpened the tines on the Corona and sprayed WD40 in them. Attempted 4 plugs and ended up with two tubes filled with dirt and had to get the screwdriver out to clean the tines. What a waste of money. I wish I'd returned it after that same exact outcome the first time I used it. I have a friend that works as a welder so I am going to see if he can come up with a method of attaching some of the tines you linked to my Corona handle after I cut the original tines off.


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

Mount that thing to a pogo stick!


----------



## Sonoran Desert Lawn (Aug 22, 2020)

Lust4Lawn said:


> Mount that thing to a pogo stick!


Haha. I can just hear the insurance agent now. "He did what and fell on his face?!"


----------



## Sonoran Desert Lawn (Aug 22, 2020)

sandstorm said:


> Sonoran Desert Lawn said:
> 
> 
> > Aerated my backyard already. I already got my moneys worth.
> ...


Yeah. I may still pay someone to get it welded. I am going to wait until this design gives out


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

Sonoran Desert Lawn said:


> Lust4Lawn said:
> 
> 
> > Mount that thing to a pogo stick!
> ...


We are Farmers.......yep he mounted an aerator to a pogo stick and punched a hole through the lid of the septic tank. He's still in the tank over there, just follow the smell.


----------



## Sonoran Desert Lawn (Aug 22, 2020)

I have a weird L shaped backyard and it is small but this worked flawlessly for the whole 1000 sq ft backyard and 1500 sq ft frontyard (forgot front yard photos). I have a total of 2500 sq ft between the back and front and the only thing that begin giving out was my back. It was about an hour per 1000 sq ft give or take 15 mins.


----------



## Sonoran Desert Lawn (Aug 22, 2020)




----------



## rbvar (May 28, 2020)

Any design modifications since last summer?


----------



## Sonoran Desert Lawn (Aug 22, 2020)

No. Same basic single dual open tine with a 2x4 on a corona aerator


----------



## rbvar (May 28, 2020)

This look like a comparable part?

https://www.rrproducts.com/double-alloy-side-eject-tine-r201106.html

How do you like the front-back orientation vs. typical side-side manual aerator setup?


----------



## Sonoran Desert Lawn (Aug 22, 2020)

rbvar said:


> This look like a comparable part?
> 
> https://www.rrproducts.com/double-alloy-side-eject-tine-r201106.html
> 
> How do you like the front-back orientation vs. typical side-side manual aerator setup?


Yes. It looks similar. I think the different orientation is actually better. It feels like your foot itself is pushing the tines in properly. As if one tine is on the ball of your foot while the other is on the heel. I will say that it is a workout to use, but it has no issues driving into the ground or clogging. It is just the motion of your arms and legs that get tiring.


----------



## Guest (10 mo ago)

Whew made my own had a old solid Tyne manual works well but man what a workout!


----------



## Sonoran Desert Lawn (Aug 22, 2020)

I will say that after I aerated and fertilized my Bermuda came out of dormancy in a week. It greened up well by March 1st


----------



## Guest (10 mo ago)

Yes I top-dressed after the aeration for my ga clay soil so I hoping the green up comes soon after the warmer termps next week.


----------

